# Buy car in Portugal vs. Import car from other EU country



## Stefan_O (May 31, 2018)

Hello,

We are trying to determine if it makes sense financially to purchase a car (e.g., 2018 Nissan Qashqai, EUR15,000) for less $$$ in Germany for instance, import it to Portugal or just pay EUR20,000 for the same car in Portugal.

Since we currently reside in the US, we wouldn't be able to own a car purchased in another EU state for at least 6 months to then claim it as a "moving item".

Just wanted to get some thoughts from fellow expats, hear about experiences and help us determine the pros/cons.

Thank you very much in advance.

Stefan


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You could just hire a car here to start with which will give you time to look at vehicles and sort out the possible options, logistics, fees, taxes, ZOLL, transport costs etc, just checked car hire at Lisbon Airport and there's € 352 for 31 days unlimited kilometers but there may be better deals.


----------

